# How to switch off



## Viper_SA (6/3/21)

I've been watching so many reviews and searching several forums, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to completely switch off my old DNA 40W device. 5 click only locks the device, so short of taking out the battery I can't get it complete off. Best I can do at the moment is to unscrew the copper/brass threaded but that hold the battery in place to completely kill it, and I don't want to always keep a screwdriver at hand. Can anyone remember how to switch these off completely please? It's a Pandora's Box specifically.
Photo added for explanation of brass screw.


----------



## zadiac (6/3/21)

Did you try 3 klicks? Holding the fire button in? (without atty of course). I have no idea. Just throwing stones in the bush now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/21)

It's been a few years since I had one of those but I don't think you can turn those off! If there is a way I never found it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Did you try 3 klicks? Holding the fire button in? (without atty of course). I have no idea. Just throwing stones in the bush now.


Thanks, but nope, that doesn't work either. Seems I'll just have to het a screwdriver keychain or something


----------



## M.Adhir (6/3/21)

DNA chip doesn't power off totally

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/3/21)

Just click the power button 5 times so it locks, DNA chips don't turn off(unless the battery is removed) but they pretty safe and when locked its as good as turning them off, no need to turn them off completely.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (7/3/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a few years since I had one of those but I don't think you can turn those off! If there is a way I never found it!


Agree, in fact every DNA device i have can only be turned off completely by removing the battery/batteries they just go into standby with 5 clicks and then any button press wakes them up!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/3/21)

All the mods stay on all the time. The 3 or 5 clicks only turn the screen off and lock the mods... some sort of sleeping mode.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

